# Some more Pics of the new FAs



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Honkers are looking good. Not sold on the ducks:


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

If that hen mallard in the middle of the fourth picture had a bright yellow bill she'd look exactly like Daffy Duck.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Actually most waterfowlers would refer to that as a black duck :beer:


----------



## addictedtogeese (Feb 27, 2006)

do u think it would look weird when they are in the field because the sit up so high off the ground? i was at Foiles place last weekend too to compete in the contests and saw those dekes but they just look like they sat up to high.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Not impressed... :roll:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Is it me or is that guy in the 2nd pic about to do the fingernail test?


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

The geese dont look to bad...other than the feet look kinda cheesy.

But the ducks have some major issues :eyeroll:

1. The hens look like black ducks
2. The Feet are WAY to long
3. The Pain Schemes WAY messed up

Im not trying to pull anything here. To me they just don't look that great.

Avery For LIFE


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

WingedShooter7 said:


> Im not trying to pull anything here. To me they just don't look that great.
> 
> Avery For LIFE


No bias eh? :lol: I don't care but it was just too easy. :lol:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

not bias at all when someone comes out with a decoy that looks better, performs better, than avery...get what im saying.

Oh yeah the fingernail test...totally see what your saying lol


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

My ten year old flambeau floaters look more like mallards then those duck dekes. The geese look good but the feet are "ghey"lol


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Back to the drawing board. :down:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I think maybe 2 people know for sure 100% what decoys will be in my spread this fall and FAs are not them.. But gosh some of the above comments are pretty dam funny to me.

1. The hens look like black ducks. DUH THOSE ARE BLACK DUCKS so I guess they got that right.

2. They sit too high off the ground. Umm its like 2 inch grass (and that is being generous) and I am sure they are just set up for show. Like any stake decoy you can pentetrate them deeper But of course some of you probably know zip about deep penetration. I guess if that was corn stalks they would be too low right???

3. The feet are too long? Are you frigging kidding me? Those are molded off real goose feet. What kind of geese are you shooting that have short feet? Do the birds you shoot have no feathers on their belly?

4. Till someone comes out with something that looks better and out performs Avery's?? Umm ya I think Mr Smith did that a few years back.

Its funny how some of you guys will post one week how tires and black/white sillys work just fine and then the next week your major critics of a decoy that actually looks pretty dam good. And once again I don't run these decoys or any other FA products.

As far as the finger nail check. According to Keith McGowen they are pretty sturdy decoys. He is switching to these. But I am sure most here don't even know who he is so I guess I am wasting my time typing this. I tell you what for a group of guys that honestly hunt some of the dumbest birds in the US your a picky crowd. 8)


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

:withstupid: :lol:

WS7 must have an awefully durable set of kneepads to be able to endure what hes been "doing for avery."

I think they look pretty good.


----------



## dukegoose (Jul 17, 2006)

PorkChop, I do not belong to any brand as far as GHG or FA. 
I buy products that I think are the best for the money. At this time, I run FA full body geese, I think they are a great product. I also use FA ground blinds. However I do think the feet on the new goose and duck full body models look like they are walking on there tip-toes. Also I have never seen a black duck with a orange bill. I could be wrong, I am a little color blind. If I do buy some of the new full body mallards, the feet are coming off at the ankles. But who knows, maybe there is a reason FA made the feet like this. And at the end of the day, there is not a mallard in the world that is going to notice the feet on a decoy.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

PorkChop said:


> As far as the finger nail check. According to Keith McGowen they are pretty sturdy decoys.


I said it sarcastically as the picture it does look like he's doing it. I haven't seen them in person so I wouldn't know how to comment other than the Canadas look pretty good in the pics.

BTW, I know who Keith is. :biggrin:


----------



## dukegoose (Jul 17, 2006)

I agree Chris, I think the new geese look good.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Same poop, different day.

The geese look good. Just like Bigfoots, new or old. Just like GHG flocked or not. Just like DSD's, DZE's, Hardcores, and old FA's, and most other goose decoys on the market.

I also think the ducks look fine. I'd use them, why not? I've done just fine puting floaters in the dirt. Not like you _need_ duck dekes in a field spread anyways. Chopper knows it as well as anyone(I'll always remember those late season floater field hunt pics), your decoys are only a fraction of what kills birds.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Chris,

I was not taking a shot at you about the finger nail test. I was just stating the little info I have heard. The rumor is that they look as good as DSDs and are tough like Big Foots. Like you I will not be sold untill I can hold them in a store or in a field. It will take more than hearing it from Mr McGowan about their duribility. He is pretty trusted in the Waterfowling community but then again so was the Duck Commander until he sold his soul to those stupid inflateable rubber duck decoys (which was fine but his claim they are the most realistic decoy in the world was a bit over the top)

As far as the bill color on the black ducks I could not tell you as I am very color blind.

I think with the feet they are going with the illusion of motion or geese walking.

The biggest thing to remember is that these are not the finished product.

Once again I just found these pictures on another site and figured I would share them with the rest of you as I know I am a guy that likes to know what is new in the waterfowling world as soon as possible.

Well I would love to keep typeing but I have tires to cut and heads to widdle for the new spread this fall!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

PorkChop said:


> Well I would love to keep typeing but I have tires to cut and heads to widdle for the new spread this fall!


Speaking of.

I would love to have one day for just an "old school hunt". I want to do this for snows as well. Basically go hunting without any decoy made in the last decade or two or something like that. Nothing but tires, super mags, homemade Sillos, etc. Everyone would lay on the ground, and blow whatever they were blowing at least 10-15 years ago (in ND that would pretty much mean nothing but flutes if most could even blow that then). I don't know what'd be more fun.....actually doing it or posting up the pics of that spread with dead birds in a line.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Chris Hustad said:


> I would love to have one day for just an "old school hunt". I want to do this for snows as well. Basically go hunting without any decoy made in the last decade or two or something like that. Nothing but tires, super mags, homemade Sillos, etc. Everyone would lay on the ground, and blow whatever they were blowing at least 10-15 years ago (in ND that would pretty much mean nothing but flutes if most could even blow that then). I don't know what'd be more fun.....actually doing it or posting up the pics of that spread with dead birds in a line.


I plan on doing that some time next year. Layout blind... whats that? Give me a pair of carhartts and a supermag shell to lay under. If I get real ambitious, I just may dig myself a hole to lay in instead. Could be fun!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Chris Hustad said:


> Speaking of.
> 
> I would love to have one day for just an "old school hunt". I want to do this for snows as well. Basically go hunting without any decoy made in the last decade or two or something like that. Nothing but tires, super mags, homemade Sillos, etc. Everyone would lay on the ground, and blow whatever they were blowing at least 10-15 years ago (in ND that would pretty much mean nothing but flutes if most could even blow that then). I don't know what'd be more fun.....actually doing it or posting up the pics of that spread with dead birds in a line.


I will be doing this very thing this coming fall. I only wish I could get my hands on some of the old Olt calls I use to use. The floater spread will also be a tradition for me now as well. Lets face it most of us are at the point in our waterfowling life that shooting the limit is not important. For me its time to spice things up.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

PC - You should be able to find any of the old Olt calls on E-bay.......


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Thank you J.D. I will start looking. If I new then what I knew now. Those old Olt wooden calls were pretty sweet! Amazingly where I grew up did not have many Lohmans or Big Rivers. Most stores sold the Olts.


----------



## SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER (Aug 25, 2005)

> I would love to have one day for just an "old school hunt". I want to do this for snows as well.


In the "old days" (1975) my brother and I would pick up whatever plywood we could find in the back lanes and cut silos out during lunch hour from school. We had made a template from an article we had seen in Sports Afield. Each year we'd buy 2-12 shells and we soon were to the point where we could retire the silos. We painted them white and thought we'd use them if we set up for snows, but they they sat in the attic for 20+ years.

We usually stick to dark geese but the snows have really taken a liking to a small lake on my father-in-law's land during the last couple of years so we have pulled out the silos and put them back into service. It's pretty cool to hunt over the same decoys that I did as a teenager. We haven't killed any limits over them (33, 26 for 3 guys) but hey, I've killed enough geese in my lifetime and it's no longer about the numbers.



> I only wish I could get my hands on some of the old Olt calls I use to use.


My collection:
A-50 Honker
L-22 Regular Goose
D-2 Duck
SG-28 Specklebelly


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I remember when we painted our versions of super mags with heavy duty cardboard, painted white with sealant (shine?). We had steel stakes with 1" wooden heads. They weighed a ton and we used them for 4 years until they were forcefully retired. Every summer we added more new decoys or bought more northwinds (when they were made in Devils Lake). We made a version of a magnet years before they came out (didn't say we perfected it), and built our own blinds. It was all about the pursuit back then.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

The old skool stuff sounds fine. Personally I will use the same 7 dozen honkers I have used the past couple seasons. My buddy has a four pack of Dave Smiths and I think they are the best looking/durable decoy on the market. Very heavy and expensive. But if I was going to re-up and money wasn't an issue, that is the direction I would take. Plus, no one in the Midwest is rocking them.


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

PJ said:


> Plus, no one in the Midwest is rocking them.


Until Now. I just bought 2 4 packs last night as Sportsmans Warehouse has the Honkers for $219 and the Lessors for $159.

I'm going to go with all DSD this year. I plan on keeping my older stuff for days I need a huge spread.


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

PorkChop did you make it down for Waterfowl Weekend at the Foiles place? I didn't see you.

As for the decoys, I'm not sure what it is but the ducks look wrong. The geese aren't that bad but I still prefer my Greenhead Gears!

Ridge Nelson


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I wish I could have made it but it did not work out. I will try my best for next year. I may stop at the shop when I dirve through this summer.

How was it? Did you call in the contest? I hear the top 5 were pretty rocking with Big Sean taking it.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

PJ said:


> Plus, no one in the Midwest is rocking them.


 8)


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

I blew and placed 7th, I think.... Big Sean is THE man, and he definatley was rockin' it!


----------

